# Synergistic allies for Tau in 6th



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

*Disclaimer*: _I will be updating this thread with playtesting results. I have access to almost every unit in the game, so be creative!_

Tau has become slightly better in some aspects than we were in 5th. Even though we are still cursed with having to pay for multiple extinct rules on certain things, full of obsolete wargear etc. - we now have a bit more of a punch thanks to 6th edition.

However, what would you use as allies to bring Tau up from it's average position and into semi-competitiveness?

To do this I ask you to consider units from ally-worthy armies that *fill out our weaknesses and/or compliment our strengths.* Not just the most on-their-own-competitive units from that codex. This doesn't always matter when you bring it to partnership with a completely different codex. Basically, what I want from an ally is:

SYNERGY​_For a good example of what I mean by synergy, skip down to the discussed allies in this post at the bottom._

Rules:
-Battle-brothers and allies of convenience only. This means no Dark Eldar, Sisters of Battle, Chaos Daemons or Tyranids.

-Choose based on synergy, and explain your reasoning. I KNOW which single units from other codices are awesome, but what I want is for you to explain why this would be amazing as a Tau ALLY that makes it even better than if it was alone, or improves on what you have in a normal Tau army. For example, Techmarines repair Hammerheads and Scout Bikes make Crisis Suits not scatter. Those would be synergistic units to bring.


----

My personal criteria:
Instinctively, I'm looking for HQ, Troops and Fast Attack, and high end Heavy Support that gives cost effective AP3 or anti-tank. Tau are starved of *good Fast Attack that is also anti-tank and/or AP3.*, so this is my primary objective to add, if I can find it. The other is *scoring troops that are either resilient or very mobile.*

So, discounting synergistic units, anything else we bring to the table should be applicable to those criteria.

*Eldar*
Suggested:
_
Farseer + Prescience = helpful to Fire Warriors

Eldar War Walkers? Necessary? Wanted, definitely, but necessary?
_

*Space Marines*
My suggestion:

HQ:
Master of the Forge (Bike?)

Elite:
Techmarine (Bike?)

Troops:
It doesn't matter, pick something

Fast Attack:
Scout Bikes

The idea here is to repair your hammerheads with the MoF/Techmarine (it works, I've checked) and to ensure your crisis suits arriving from Deep Strike don't scatter (also checked)

This is a good example of hunting for synergy through the allies system.

---------

Anyone out there with a good recipe?

Note that this is first and foremost a brainstorming and discussion thread, so don't be afraid to pop in with an idea. In due time, all of this will almost certainly have been tested in practice, and not until then will we start looking for conclusions.

So even if you don't find synergy, feel free to add thoughts on more specific loadouts towards those we've already covered. Like, do we need a bike for the Master of the Forge and Techmarine to get to tanks needing repair? This might be a silly question, but I don't know Space Marines super well, and many units mentioned here will be my first encounter using them. So anything you have to add is appreciated!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

A personal favourite of mine:

Codex: Eldar

HQ: Farseer with spear and guide, 78
Troop: 5 pathfinders 120
Heavy SUpport: 3 dark reapers, exarch with tempest launcher and crack shot 147
total: 345

Tactics: 
1. farseer takes prescience instead of guide so he can guide everyone, including the tau allies (TL tau pathfinders, or TL fireknives please)
2. everyone sits behind the aegis defense line (you DID that the defense line, right?)
3. pathfinders sit on the objective next to the defense line with their 2+ cover save, and have one guy firing the quad gun (you DID buy the quad gun too, right?)
4. dark reapers shoot the crap out of meq with the 2 str4 ap3 blasts that re-roll to wound and ignores cover

Pros: 
- extremely cheap
- guide for tau
- dark reaper exarch straight out murderous when guided (almost never scatters, and on average kills 3 marine for every 4 hits)
- objective campers with 2+ save behind the defense line, and the same squad can shoot the quad gun at BS4, and all with sniper rifles for MCs
- if you need more anti meq, you can throw in a squad of 10 howling banshees with exarch with acrobatic and either executioner or mirror swords for 10 points.

Cons:
- 3 dark reapers aren't terribly durable (can mitigate this by putting them out of LoS and taking advantage of the tempest launcher's barrage type)
- 345 less points you have to spend on tau
- ummmmm, stops you from taking other allies?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Codex: Chaos Space Marines
> My first suggestion:
> 
> HQ
> ...


As wonderful as this seems, unfortunately the Lord has to be in the army's primary detachment in order for Plague Marines to count as Troops--not in the Allied Detachment (also, you can't put Termi Armor in a Rhino and only 2 bikers can buy plasma guns). You could easily have those models as your Primary Detachment, but then you'd be crippling your own access to Tau Heavy Support slots.

+

CattleBruiser has a nice little list there, though I'd be tempted to go for Eldar Artillery (which has benefitted greatly for 6e) instead of Dark Reapers, Jetbikes instead of Pathfinders and ADL (with the Farseer on a jetbike too, of course) and Warp Spiders instead of Howling Banshees. Similar roles to fill, but slightly different functionality.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> As wonderful as this seems, unfortunately the Lord has to be in the army's primary detachment in order for Plague Marines to count as Troops--not in the Allied Detachment


Drat, I see that you're right. I blame only having the codex for 3 days 



Mossy Toes said:


> only 2 bikers can buy plasma guns


The champion can have one.



Mossy Toes said:


> CattleBruiser has a nice little list there, though I'd be tempted to go for Eldar Artillery (which has benefitted greatly for 6e) instead of Dark Reapers, Jetbikes instead of Pathfinders and ADL (with the Farseer on a jetbike too, of course) and Warp Spiders instead of Howling Banshees. Similar roles to fill, but slightly different functionality.


I have heard fables about guide being allied into Tau, but I have this irrational fear that this would make me play a static army which is a notion I loathe. I am uncompromising about my mobility. A farseer on a jetbike however... That could work!

Thanks for the input guys :grin:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> The champion can have one.


Nope--he can only have a combi-plasma or a plasma pistol, I'm afraid.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Nope--he can only have a combi-plasma or a plasma pistol, I'm afraid.


Well, duh. Splitting hairs much? How would you not gather the conclusion that that was my intention. I'm not drawing up a tournament list here, I'm making sketches.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Given the vast capability gap between a Plasma Gun, Combi-Plasma and Plasma Pistol I'd advise not being quite such a knob to someone who seeks to help you out.

I doubt anyone reads Plasma Gun as anything other than Plasma gun, oddly enough. 

Better to find out here that your 24" range rapid fire weapon has to be replaced with a one shot version of same or a 12" range CCW version than when you're rolling up to a game.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Been looking for what people are making fuss about. Last time I played Chaos or SM was in 2nd and some in 3rd. The now-retarded combi-guns rules are a total shock to me, I will never touch one as a result.

I was assuming combi-plasmas still made sense, see.

As for the rude little Aussie kid, I've seen you try entering into the exchange of words twice. Once you called me a wanker, now you are calling me a knob. I suggest you have a long hard look at yourself and maybe counseling to get over the bullying or other trauma that made you become such a bilious little douche with a misplaced white knight syndrome. Thusly, I welcome you to my ignore list.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its fairly obvious what the Tau lack, right (at least in my book)?

They need some kind of assault deterring force because they totally lack that themselves, which funnily enough is like its supposed to be.
They totally also lack psykers which is a lot more problematic in 6th when psykers finally have become good again (read since 2nd ed).
Tau is probably still the only codex in 40k that plays just like the fluff says it should.
Enter allies:

The most optimal thing to include is probably hard to say but its bound to include some form of anti assault unit.
Adding a psyker is of course optimal but something I would probably do and then something not useless as troops. If you can add in something more dependable here then the average Fire Warrior then thats probably a safe bet too...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I was thinking of building a Tau army, and was going to use my existing BA to fill in the assault gap. Not sure of what you mean by 'anti-assault' unit..whether that means it is so huge its overwatch fire would be scary, or one that's so tough in CC that no one want to charge it...just not sure. Anyways, my BA ally:

Reclusiarch: 130
5x DC w/2PW: 130
Stormraven w/MM, TLAC, HB: 230

490 and you can punch a hole in something real nice with that. Put bolters on the DC and lose one attack each on the charge (so 26 attacks instead of 31) and have some Relentless fun.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> The most optimal thing to include is probably hard to say but its bound to include some form of anti assault unit.
> Adding a psyker is of course optimal but something I would probably do and then something not useless as troops. If you can add in something more dependable here then the average Fire Warrior then thats probably a safe bet too...


That's why my two first instincts were SM and CSM. Because while Eldar have the best psykers they lack the 'meaty' units that would add resilience to a Tau army. If I went Eldar I guess Dark Reapers aren't bad, but like I said, I hate a stationary approach. Rangers are better in this regard since you have to have a troops choice, but right now they are past the threshold of how cheesy I can be per my personal morals. That leaves jetbikes which are fairly resilient compared to much of my Tau choices, and a natural choice of unit for a farseer to join.

However, I went and had a look at a different forum where *people were saying guide does not actually work on allies.* If this is true the whole thing falls apart. But as of now, it's word against word. I personally could not in a brief amount of time find absolute clarification anywhere.

As for marines, Scouts are very similar to Fire Warriors because of their armor save. The only reason I went looking at them was because of the Land Speeder Storm, but that would be kind of a flimsy reason to ally in the first place.

Thus, I am tempted to test scout bikes with a librarian on bike. Mostly because, as I read it, the Tau allies can use the no-scatter beacon for deep strikes. That is immensely valuable to Tau. As for troops, nobody ever complained about tactical marines, and I see no reason to overthink it.

The optimal solution would be Blood Angels with Assault Marines as troops, but strangely, they are not battle brothers and thus any scout bikes wouldn't contribute with their beacon.

As for Chaos Marines, I've yet to gain a clear eureka moment on what else to take than a psyker. Plague marines not even being able to be troops really lowers my willingness to try, even. I'm thinking CSM/Tau would work better if Tau were the allies of the CSM's primary detachment. Unfortunately.

Lastly (for now) - Necrons. The Necron fliers are very, very tempting. With wraiths to provide that vital resilience and assault denial. With the amazing HQ you get in on the deal, makes Necrons look like the ultimate option, which to me is a bit sad, since they are considered the best army on the field right now. I was really hoping synergy with a different race would be even better than just "necrons, because they're necrons".

I'm probably going to have to take a look at orks soon though :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> The optimal solution would be Blood Angels with Assault Marines as troops, but strangely, they are not battle brothers and thus any scout bikes wouldn't contribute with their beacon.


At least assault marines only scatter d6". I've also still run them in Razorbacks with much success despite not being able to assault out. Is there a points limit that you have in mind? I've been rolling around BA ally lists for a while now between Tau and Necrons, but some of the ideas get up to 1000 points.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

How has no one suggested Orks? They act as meatshields for your nice Crisis Suits and can launch pretty brutal assault if you so require.

HQ:
Big Mek (Kustom Force Field, Eavy Armour, Cybork Body, Power Klaw)

Troops:
30 Shoota Boyz (Nob w/ Power Klaw, Bosspole and 'Eavy Armour)
30 Shoota Boyz (Nob w/ Power Klaw, Bosspole and 'Eavy Armour)

Elites:
12 Burna Boyz... lol

(Maybe) Fast Attack:
some Warbikers... not really necessary

You get the picture. Lots of bodies, lots of dakka, lots of fire. WAAGH!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

It's true that guide does not work for allies, but the rulebook's prescience does! Simply take guide, and replace it for the primaris power on the divination table and you have a 12" range guide that works on allies too!

If you don't want a static approach (remember, just because you have a defense line doesn't mean you have to keep all your units behind it). 

If you want a more mobile approach you could take a jetseer council, or an autarch with shining spears and jetbikes as your troops. I only suggested what i did because i tend to have a static element to my army (pathfinders, broadsides, et cetera), so the pathfinders and dark reapers just sit back with them. the dark reapers are your AP3, which are what tau lack, and the pathfinders are your durable objective holders and BS4 quad gun shooter, which is also what tau lack.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> How has no one suggested Orks? They act as meatshields for your nice Crisis Suits and can launch pretty brutal assault if you so require.
> 
> HQ:
> Big Mek (Kustom Force Field, Eavy Armour, Cybork Body, Power Klaw)
> ...


I did mention Orks... Well, I did mention that I was getting around to them eventually! :grin:

There has been some funny Tau + Ork horde armies floating around the web that look wacky fun... Once. But I'm sure if I had to move that many models around on a regular basis for hours at a time I'd go absolutely insane, especially Kroot, that get STUCK on EVERYTHING! :ireful2:

But yeah, those lists are invariably full of boyz and kroot, hording it up. And they seem to do well but on a casual level. I'm not sure how well it would work beyond that.

I especially wanted to get orks for some fast attack, if viable. Which is what this thread is intended to inspect. Bikes or koptas could work, you reckon? I do already have plenty of koptas lying around from the previous starter set, and I've read that they've become a lot more resilient and (more importantly) viable against medium tanks now. True/ False?

Exploring Orks as an option is certainly a good idea.

What would be good HQ to get? Because I'm completely Orky-HQ illiterate. What's the wording on a Big Mek bubble, can it help Tau?



CattleBruiser said:


> It's true that guide does not work for allies, but the rulebook's prescience does! Simply take guide, and replace it for the primaris power on the divination table and you have a 12" range guide that works on allies too!
> 
> If you don't want a static approach (remember, just because you have a defense line doesn't mean you have to keep all your units behind it).
> 
> If you want a more mobile approach you could take a jetseer council, or an autarch with shining spears and jetbikes as your troops. I only suggested what i did because i tend to have a static element to my army (pathfinders, broadsides, et cetera), so the pathfinders and dark reapers just sit back with them. the dark reapers are your AP3, which are what tau lack, and the pathfinders are your durable objective holders and BS4 quad gun shooter, which is also what tau lack.


Ah, I see. I often too have a less mobile component in my army, but I just like to keep it to a minimum. I read about a recent almost-success for a Tau player in a tournament who went 4-1 using 2 squads of 3 jetbikes as objects of attrition, and 3 War Walkers with Scatter Lasers. No doubt, scatter lasers are great, but no matter how good they are, the last thing Tau need in my opinion is more anti-horde/ anti- light vehicles.

I am a big fan of stealth suits for that, after they got updated to almost be worth their points cost. A stealth blob with maxed out gun drones is something I rarely run without now except when I have to plan for more than one game. Then I'd rather have more XV8 with Fireknife. In that case, War Walkers do become rather alluring. I just feel that against most armies, the WWs and the Hammerhead will kind of step on eachother's turf, as Submunitions are really good, especially now with the blast buff.

But I'm off on a tangent now. Thanks for the insight on the Farseer trick, this really cleared my confusion right up.

Right now, I see the mentioned armies so far as:

Eldar = Necrons > Space Marines > > Chaos Marines
Orks... In progress



ntaw said:


> At least assault marines only scatter d6". I've also still run them in Razorbacks with much success despite not being able to assault out. Is there a points limit that you have in mind? I've been rolling around BA ally lists for a while now between Tau and Necrons, but some of the ideas get up to 1000 points.


Well, hopefully this thread will be helpful for more than just me! Hehe. That said though, me and my group usually hover around the 2000 point mark. Oddly, for some reason, I think our most often played value is 1850. I would however like Tau to be the majority of the army in at least model count.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh snap! I just got the Space Marine FAQ, and the wording of techmarine/ MoF changed to repairing VEHICLE HIT POINTS? That is shocking. It also can repair any friendly vehicle. Since I always run 3 Hammerheads, this is really mouthwatering.

Could it work? How do Techmarines/ MoFs fare in pure SM armies currently?


Edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright, the original post has been updated with findings so far. I've also tried to clarify what it is exactly I'm looking for here.

Do note that I'll be playtesting any strong ideas that come up in this thread as I have access to pretty much any units we can ally in as Tau.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im kind of in the Eldar allies camp idea too, sad bout Guide
How about Doom though? Same shit? Cos thats always nice too, even more so since Tau can fix their own BS with markers.

Regarding units I would go to something like Harlies and a Rap...eh Wraithlord and some kind of troop to add to that.

Harlies have a boatload of rending which is a lot better with Doomed targets and survivability against shooting and the rap...Wraithlord can bog down certain units eternally which is good.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Given the vast capability gap between a Plasma Gun, Combi-Plasma and Plasma Pistol I'd advise not being quite such a knob to someone who seeks to help you out.
> 
> I doubt anyone reads Plasma Gun as anything other than Plasma gun, oddly enough.
> 
> Better to find out here that your 24" range rapid fire weapon has to be replaced with a one shot version of same or a 12" range CCW version than when you're rolling up to a game.





MetalHandkerchief said:


> As for the rude little Aussie kid, I've seen you try entering into the exchange of words twice. Once you called me a wanker, now you are calling me a knob. I suggest you have a long hard look at yourself and maybe counseling to get over the bullying or other trauma that made you become such a bilious little douche with a misplaced white knight syndrome. Thusly, I welcome you to my ignore list.


I'll have you know that Magpie is an outstanding member of this community and has even gone as far as earning the "Crest of the Wise" award. 

The fact that he called you a knob/wanker is no different from you calling him a little douche (also the fact that you don't know how old he is). If you are going to go and insult someone back, don't criticize them for doing it, especially when it is someone who has contributed more than you to this forum.


----------

